# Ship Identification?



## Kevin Mears (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping the membership here may be able to help me. I am researching the career of Chief Engineer Sylvester Horn who died in 1917 when the SS Aylevarroo was torpedoed and sunk. I have obtained the papers held on him by the National Maritime Museum. These papers list his apprenticeship and the vessels he served on between 1895 and 1901.

I have managed to trace the fate of the Clan Macrae but would be interested to know the route(s) she was plying between September 1897 and October 1898.

In 1899 he spent four months on the Ramleh (ON 97888) but I cannot find anything further on the fate of this vessel.

He next served on the SS Staffordshire (ON 102135) which changed name to Samara in 1912. Again, I have been unable to discover her eventual fate.

The last one is really puzzling me. He served for 14 months on a ship listed as the SS Avonmore (ON 96367) But I have been unable to find anything on this vessel, by name or number.

I would be most grateful if anyone could help me with any of the information I require.

Kind Regards,

Kevin Mears


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
AYLEVARROO built 1903 by Swan Hunter.Wallsend. grt 1299. id 1117705. Launched as LILLIE. 1915 AYLEVARROO. sm/t U57 off Ballycottin Is. 8/10/1917.RAMLEH built 1881 by Pearse.Stockton. grt 2232. id 1084102. 1883 EUROPA. 1902. VELIKIY KNYAZ ALEXANDER MIKHAILOVICH. 1904. EVROPA. 1908. EUROPA MARU. 2/1/1914 missing sailing from Port Arthur to Nagoya.
STAFFORDSHIRE built 1884 by Harland & Wolff. Belfast. grt 6005 id 1102135. 1912. SAMARA. scrapped Genoa 1923. 
AVONMORE built 1889 by Thompson J.L. North Sands. grt 2511. id 1096367. wrecked near harbour LH. Llanelly. 3/9/1910. scrapped Penarth. The 1900 Built CLAN MACRAE was on the Chittagong-London route with Tea and Jute.
Cheers.


----------



## Kevin Mears (Mar 24, 2011)

The word of the moment has to be WOW! Such a speedy and full response. it's given me almost everything I need.

Only one loose end there really. Would you happen to know what route the Clan Macrae was on dring 1897 and 1898? This vessel was built 1892 as the Shatt-El-Arab before becoming Clan Macrae in 1894 and Carmelite in 1900.

Thanks again for the help, it really is much appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Kevin Mears


----------

